# Baby Choo is home!



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

I have had the worst few days imaginable... Baby Choo disappeared for 3 days and I thought she was a gonner... she goes out hunting for snakes and rats and I was convinced she had picked on the wrong snake. I have searched high and low for her and I have been besides myself... as a last ditch attempt I went to the SPCA in Kloof on the off chance and there she was! Never been so happy! She was I think even more happy to see me!





To that piece of shit neighbor that captured her and took her to the SPCA because she was annoying you I wouldn't leave your house unattended because I am gonna burn it to the &*(^$*&^$% ground! A simple phone call would have suffice but I guess you wanted us to both suffer for 3 days! I won't forget and I will get even!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

Awesome that you find her - remove the neighbor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/11/14)

Glad you reunited @Rob Fisher I know that feeling to well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (1/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had the worst few days imaginable... Baby Choo disappeared for 3 days and I thought she was a gonner... she goes out hunting for snakes and rats and I was convinced she had picked on the wrong snake. I have searched high and low for her and I have been besides myself... as a last ditch attempt I went to the SPCA in Kloof on the off chance and there she was! Never been so happy! She was I think even more happy to see me!
> 
> View attachment 14348
> View attachment 14349
> ...


You're lucky my cat has been gone for over a month he is dearly missed.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> You're lucky my cat has been gone for over a month he is dearly missed.



So sorry!


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

Sorry to hear that @gman211991

@Rob Fisher did that neighbour know it was your cat?

Because if they did, that has to be the biggest wa#*!$ sort of thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sorry to hear that @gman211991
> 
> @Rob Fisher did that neighbour know it was your cat?
> 
> Because if they did, that has to be the biggest wa#*!$ sort of thing to do.



Yip they know full well... they are going to pay for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

Wow... That's ridiculous.


----------



## Silver (1/11/14)

Glad Baby Choo is back home @Rob Fisher !
Must have been terrible not knowing 
Glad for you


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

Silver said:


> Glad Baby Choo is back home @Rob Fisher !
> Must have been terrible not knowing
> Glad for you



It was Hi Ho... worst 3 days in a long time! She is so so happy to be home... won't let me out of her sight... I had to stay home while everyone went out for a fancy lunch... but I'm more than happy to stay home... she is a very special kitty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (1/11/14)

What a &@$* of a Neighbour 

Glad she's back home oom




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had the worst few days imaginable... Baby Choo disappeared for 3 days and I thought she was a gonner... she goes out hunting for snakes and rats and I was convinced she had picked on the wrong snake. I have searched high and low for her and I have been besides myself... as a last ditch attempt I went to the SPCA in Kloof on the off chance and there she was! Never been so happy! She was I think even more happy to see me!
> 
> View attachment 14348
> View attachment 14349
> ...


So glad you have her back unharmed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> You're lucky my cat has been gone for over a month he is dearly missed.


I feel your pain, my Franky was last seen on the 24th of September, we looked everywhere, called neighbors and the SPCA, we plastered pictures all over Facebook. We still had hope but the reality of the situation was setting in, he wasn't coming back. Then one morning at around 5am we were all woken up by an all too familiar squawk, Franky had found his way back, after a whole month, he had returned on the morning of the 24th of October. He was smelly, skinny and very weak, the other cats didn't recognize him anymore. Now he is much better and putting on a bit of weight, and making himself at home again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (1/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I feel your pain, my Franky was last seen on the 24th of September, we looked everywhere, called neighbors and the SPCA, we plastered pictures all over Facebook. We still had hope but the reality of the situation was setting in, he wasn't coming back. Then one morning at around 5am we were all woken up by an all too familiar squawk, Franky had found his way back, after a whole month, he had returned on the morning of the 24th of October. He was smelly, skinny and very weak, the other cats didn't recognize him anymore. Now he is much better and putting on a bit of weight, and making himself at home again.


I hope that's the case with stripes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

I'm so glad to hear the good news Rob, we would be devastated if our kitty's went missing.

I wish a thousand curses on your neighbor for his actions, I hope they get to pay for this.


via iphone

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

Baby Choo is over her very traumatic time and is curled up in a ball in the box on Dad's desk and sleeping soundly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

Can't believe anyone would do that. Especially not a so called neighbour. People don't understand that pets become part of the family. I wouldn't leave it be. Revenge is in order

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz (3/11/14)

Wow, what a horror story, glad you got your baba back Rob, can't imagine how difficult the uncertainty must have been for you guys! 
To the neighbour, you give that @#$& hell Rob! %@$#^€ ASS!!! He deserves everything coming to him!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

